# Die Gilde Eisensturm



## Arundil (7. August 2007)

Seid mir gegrüßt werte Mitstreiter der Warhammer Welt!!

Die Gilde Eisensturm wird, falls das Spiel uns davon überzeugt natürlich auch in Warhammer online gegründet, auf einem Rpg; PvP bzw RvR server gegründet, da unsere Homepage gerade im Umbau ist könnt ihr euch im Moment nicht viel von uns ansehn, der Großteil von uns will auf der Seite der Zwerge, beginnen, machne beim Imperium bzw Hochelfen! 

Falls ihr vl Interesse habt bei unserer Warhammer Gilde beizutreten, schreibt mir eine e-mail an: the_carsteins@hotmail.com mit dem Betreff: Eisensturm beitritt!

Ihr werde euch dann natürlich am Laufenden halten, auf welchem server ect.
 Habt dank!


----------



## Hammerschild (7. August 2007)

Seid gegrüßt Arundil !

Es ist schön zu hören, daß sich eine weitere Streitmacht gegen das Chaos formiert. Auch wenn eure Hallen noch nicht neu errichtet sind, würde es mich freuen euch eines fernen Tages zu besuchen und euch meine Aufwartung, und die des Ordens der Bannstrahler, zu machen. Falls eurerseits Interesse besteht mit einer Ordensgilde ein wenig zu plaudern, so kann ich euch mit diesem Kleinod  den Weg zu unseren Hallen weisen.

Es würde uns freuen von eurer Gilde zu hören.

Hochachtungsvoll

Boradin Hammerschild
Inquisitor des Ordens der Bannstrahler


----------



## Arundil (9. August 2007)

Hammerschild schrieb:


> Seid gegrüßt Arundil !
> 
> Es ist schön zu hören, daß sich eine weitere Streitmacht gegen das Chaos formiert. Auch wenn eure Hallen noch nicht neu errichtet sind, würde es mich freuen euch eines fernen Tages zu besuchen und euch meine Aufwartung, und die des Ordens der Bannstrahler, zu machen. Falls eurerseits Interesse besteht mit einer Ordensgilde ein wenig zu plaudern, so kann ich euch mit diesem Kleinod  den Weg zu unseren Hallen weisen.
> 
> ...




Da unsere beiden Gilden jetzt im Bündniss stehen würde ich gerne wissen wie viele von euch War spielen werden und was für rassen, klassen sie nehmen werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hammerschild (9. August 2007)

Arundil schrieb:


> Da unsere beiden Gilden jetzt im Bündniss stehen würde ich gerne wissen wie viele von euch War spielen werden und was für rassen, klassen sie nehmen werden!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da wir eine Warhammer Gilde sind (auch wenn wir zum Teil gerade HDRO spielen) werden wir alle WAR spielen. 

Rassen gibt es bei uns nur Zwerge und Imperium, da die Elfen sich ja nicht mit Sigmar als Gott anfreunden können. Klassentechnisch sind Sigmarpriester (logisch), Hexenjäger, Ritter des Sonnenordens, Eisenbrecher, Hammerträger auf jeden Fall vertreten. Einige sind sich noch nicht 100% schlüssig welche Klasse sie spielen.


----------



## Arundil (9. August 2007)

Hammerschild schrieb:


> Da wir eine Warhammer Gilde sind (auch wenn wir zum Teil gerade HDRO spielen) werden wir alle WAR spielen.
> 
> Rassen gibt es bei uns nur Zwerge und Imperium, da die Elfen sich ja nicht mit Sigmar als Gott anfreunden können. Klassentechnisch sind Sigmarpriester (logisch), Hexenjäger, Ritter des Sonnenordens, Eisenbrecher, Hammerträger auf jeden Fall vertreten. Einige sind sich noch nicht 100% schlüssig welche Klasse sie spielen.



Das ist musik in meinen Ohren!! Ich werde mich wohl sehr schwer mit den Elfen anfreunden können, wenn überhaupt hinterlistige, wesen, sie erinnern mich ürgendwie an die Goblins nur etwas größer und die Hautfarbe ist anders, aber hässlich sind sie beide !


----------



## Jqe (25. August 2007)

jo wie kommt ich in so ne Gilde


----------



## bl00dwyn (14. September 2007)

Jqe schrieb:


> jo wie kommt ich in so ne Gilde



Nunja, so bestimmt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (22. November 2007)

Hiho

Ok ich spiele net WAR, (an nen Beta key kommt man ja nicht so einfach ran, oder irre ich mich?) Würde aber gerne in die Eisensturm Gilde kommen, klingt echt gut, würde als Klasse nen Machinisten spielen
---> Mein Ingi-Zwergenhunter im WoW macht einfach zu viel SPaß, so daß ich schon bei etwas ählichen bleiben würde, und naja ok, ohne Pet komm ich gut aus, war eh MM geskillt^^

und mal etwas mehr RPG machen würde mich auch reizen, bin aber leider nur Gelegenheitsspieler, wennd as nicht stört.

anonsten sieht man sich halt wen WAR rauskommt vielleichz, aber das wid ja noch ne ganze Weile dauern.


----------



## Bhalin17 (9. März 2008)

Jeder der, der Gilde Eisensturm beitreten möchte möge mir ein PM schicken und ich werde mir eure bewerbung zu gemühte führen und wenn mein Bart sagt das ihr etwas auf den Kasten habt dann werdet ihr Rekrutiert oder müsst ich euch in einem Wetttrinken beweisen


----------



## Bhalin17 (10. März 2008)

Wir haben auch eine Homepage doch ist diese noch im WoW-style da wir ja noch nicht in der Warhammerwelt aktiv sind ich hoffe die Beta wird uns gutstimmen dann gibt es und auch in WAR


www.eisensturm.eu ist unsere Homepage


----------



## Bhalin17 (21. März 2008)

/push


----------



## Floto (21. März 2008)

Hey ich hab dir ne Email geschrieben


----------



## Bhalin17 (22. März 2008)

Habe dir geantwortet!


----------



## Floto (23. März 2008)

me too^^


----------



## froost @ka ... (24. März 2008)

Bin echt am überlgen auch mit RP anzufangen bin aber noch nicht richtig überzeigt aber mal schauen evtll meld ich mich mal.


----------



## Bhalin17 (29. März 2008)

froost schrieb:


> Bin echt am überlgen auch mit RP anzufangen bin aber noch nicht richtig überzeigt aber mal schauen evtll meld ich mich mal.




Ich kann dir nur sagen das Rp server das beste sind, sie versetzen einen so richtig in diese zeit und das geschehen, denn wenn die ganze zeit leute herumsprechen wie: hey alter wie gehts da..... dann trügt mir das bild von mittelalter


----------



## Bhalin17 (10. April 2008)

/Push wir sind noch immer auf der suche!


----------



## Shadowdagger (12. April 2008)

*Thandwar der Eisenbrecher meldet sich mit einem bier in der hand laut zu wort*
aye brüder, benötigt ihr noch eine weitere axt?

(thread im Gildensuche thread für mer infos)


----------



## Bhalin17 (16. April 2008)

*grinst breit und hebt seinerseits seinen Bierkrug* Wir benötigen jede Axt die wir finden können*lacht*


----------



## klossbruehe (17. April 2008)

auch ich hoffe auf eine aufnahme in die gilde, obwohl ich eine/n hochelfe/n spielen werde


----------



## Bhalin17 (17. April 2008)

Auch wenn ich persönlich den Elfen nicht wohlgesinnt bin wird dies nichts daran ändern das ihr aufgenommen werdet bald ist ja die open beta da bin gespannt wer von euch die pre order hat und klossbruehe melde dich bitte bei meiner www.eisensturm.eu an und schreibe beim thema warhammer das ihr dabei seid !


----------



## klossbruehe (17. April 2008)

schon länger getan


----------



## M@h0 (20. April 2008)

So ich denke eine RvR/PvP und RPG Gilde ist das richtige für mich, ich habe dir vorhin meine Bewerbung geschickt Bhalin17.


----------



## Bhalin17 (21. April 2008)

Habe ich vermerkt habt dank werter Eisenbrecher!


----------



## klossbruehe (21. April 2008)

Bhalin17 schrieb:


> Habe ich vermerkt habt dank werter Eisenbrecher!


war ich jetzt auch damit gemeint?


----------



## Bhalin17 (21. April 2008)

Du bist schon vermerkt klossbruehe da du dich bei uns im forum bereits gemeldet hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klossbruehe (21. April 2008)

danke sehr


----------



## Darknêss11 (26. April 2008)

Entschuldige die frage eines doofen Elfen*lacht*, aber ich habe das jetzt nicht so ganz verstanden. Soll ich dir eine PM mit der Bewerbung schicken oder mich in eurem Forum anmelden und dort beweren? Und vielleicht könnt ihr ja den paar elfen in der Gilde doch wohlgesinnt sein, denn ich habe schon von geschichten gehört wo Zwerge und Elfen gemeinsam ihr humpen leerten. Wenn sich die gelegenheit ergibt würde ich gerne mit euch auf die gilde Eisensturm Humpen  leeren


Mit freundlichen Grüßen und mögen eure Götter euch wohlgesinnt sein

Alatris


----------



## Gorna (26. April 2008)

da muss ein anderer Elf (tschuldige das ich hier so reinplatze aber hatte bhalin17 schon eine nachricht mal geschrieben) was dazusagen,nämlich das das stimmt elfen und zwerge waren einmal handelspartner bis es durch einen nunja hinterhalt zum Krieg gekommen ist


----------



## Bhalin17 (28. April 2008)

Darknêss1 schrieb:


> Entschuldige die frage eines doofen Elfen*lacht*, aber ich habe das jetzt nicht so ganz verstanden. Soll ich dir eine PM mit der Bewerbung schicken oder mich in eurem Forum anmelden und dort beweren? Und vielleicht könnt ihr ja den paar elfen in der Gilde doch wohlgesinnt sein, denn ich habe schon von geschichten gehört wo Zwerge und Elfen gemeinsam ihr humpen leerten. Wenn sich die gelegenheit ergibt würde ich gerne mit euch auf die gilde Eisensturm Humpen  leeren
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen und mögen eure Götter euch wohlgesinnt sein
> 
> Alatris





Ihr seid dadurch das ihr euch hier gemeldet habt schon dabei *grinst breit* ihr müsst nur noch eine Bewerbung bei uns im Forum unter Warhammer posten damit ich eure daten namen ect habe und euch kontaktieren kann wann es losgeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bhalin17 (28. April 2008)

ich stelle am besten gleich einen link zu dem threat wo man sich melden sollte, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob er funktioniert:

http://www.board-4you.de/v46/boards/17/thr...4a9b4927600e2ee


----------



## Darknêss11 (28. April 2008)

Alles Klar! Werde gleich die Bewerbung schreiben !


----------



## Gorna (29. April 2008)

danke ich melde mich gleich an


----------



## Bhalin17 (4. Mai 2008)

Ich bin erfreut das unsere Anzahl an Gildenmitglieder immer weiter Steigt!

Die Armeen des Chaos werden erzittern wenn sie das Banner Eisensturms erblicken!

Nicht zu vergessen unsere Partnergilde mit denen wir gemeinsam in die Schlacht ziehen werden ich freue mich bereits!


----------



## Gorna (4. Mai 2008)

ich will orks töten bzw dunkelelfen als hochelf 

wir werden gemeinsam mit unseren verbündeten in die schlacht gegen die zerstörung ziehen und siegen


----------



## PARAS.ID (19. Mai 2008)

Darknêss1 schrieb:


> Und vielleicht könnt ihr ja den paar elfen in der Gilde doch wohlgesinnt sein, denn ich habe schon von geschichten gehört wo Zwerge und Elfen gemeinsam ihr humpen leerten.




und ich kenn einen witz wo ein ork, einen zwerg um den weg fragt...


----------



## Bhalin17 (16. Juni 2008)

/push


----------



## Hammerschild (17. Juni 2008)

> /push



Wie langweilig ! Du kleiner Zwerg solltest lieber ein paar Neuigkeiten seitens eurer Gilde mal kundtun. Mich irritiert es zum Beispiel immer noch, daß eure Homepage eindeutig auf WOW abzielt. Macht doch einfach mal eine Startseite für WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß 
Boradin Hammerschild


----------



## Bhalin17 (19. Juni 2008)

Werter Hammerschild unser Hp-Programmierer ist derzeit abwesend es wird natürlich noch eine extra WAR page kommen aber im moment müssen wir uns mit dieser begnügen........
Die einzigen Neuigkeiten die ich Berichten kann ist, dass unsere Zahl immer weiter steigt da das spiel noch nicht da ist kann man auch nicht viel berichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khorns Dude (23. Juni 2008)

Bhalin hab mich als Kail bei euch angemeldet


----------



## Bhalin17 (9. Juli 2008)

Endlich wir haben es geschafft unsere neue Homepage ist da, endlich im WAR style *grinst breit* nun bald ist es so weit ich hoffe unsere Zahl steigt weiterhin an wie in die den letzten Monaten!!!

Zwar ist sie noch nicht ganz fertig aber sollte im Laufe dieser Woche dein Feinabstimmung geschaffen sein.


Hier ist der Link dazu >>>>>> : http://www.eisensturm.wargilde.de/


----------



## Rayon (9. Juli 2008)

so sah unser altes wow-forum auch aus *shrug*.. ^^


----------



## Bhalin17 (9. Juli 2008)

wäre ich ein meister der Html programmierung würde ich es auch verfeinern *lacht*


----------



## Nasratt he lyktim (18. Juli 2008)

Nun........gebt acht....... das CHAOS wird
 mit  gewaltiger macht das Imperium zerschmettern.........
Blut wird in massen fliesen
.Nasratt freut sich blut zu lecken................
Krankheiten und Seuchen werden über Feinde einfallen.......






Ich freu mich schon riesig da drauf in paar zwergen schädel zu spalten^^


'Rp is eh immer das beste,wenns den in ordentlicher server ist!
man hört sich
und-........

gebt acht^^


----------



## Thront (8. August 2008)

Arundil schrieb:


> the_carsteins@hotmail.com





ihr nennt euch ehrvolle zwerge..... und seit dabei mit vampiren im bunde!

http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Von_Carstein


----------



## Bhalin17 (3. September 2008)

Bald ist es so weit meine Eisenstürmler bald beginnt die Open Beta von WAR, ich hoffe ich werde euch bereits dort Zahlreich auffinden sodass wir gemeinsam unsere ersten Eindrücke dieser Welt spielen und erleben können! Unsere Homepage ist nun auch voll in betrieb genommen es werden nun nach und nach immer mehr informationen übers spiel hochgeladen damit wir euch das Spiel näher bringen können und euch dadurch das Spiel vl etwas erleichtern können!


Wenn mich mein Köpfchen nicht täuscht sind wir knappe 20 Mann an der Zahl, und werden einige davon auch bei der Openbeta mitmachen!

WAR IS COMMING 


nochmals der Link zu unserer Homepage: www.eisensturm.wargilde.de


----------



## Bhalin17 (10. September 2008)

News zu Eisensturm: Endlich wurden die ersten Accounts von unserer Gilde bestätigt und sind nun auch auf folgendem Beta Server die ersten Eisenstürmler unterwegs *grinst* : CARROBURG !


----------



## Bhalin17 (23. Oktober 2008)

Diesen Thread bitte schließen wir sind nun auf dem Server Egrimm und sind auch schon gut im rennen, wer informationen haben möchte möge auf www.eisensturm.wargilde.de  begeben!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Bhalin!


----------

